# Gilligans Island



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just a quick note to let everyone know that the creator of our little buddy has pasted on this past week. As a bit of a tribute how about some Gilligan's Island trivia.

Who can give the full character name of Alan Hales character the Skipper?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Jonas Grumby

Gilligan did have a first name which was Willy but that was never used on the show.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> Jonas Grumby


Really? I had no idea.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Very good, now what was the Professors character name?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Roy Hinkley


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> Roy Hinkley


Either you watch too much Gilligans Island, or you Googled these!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Lots of Gilligan's Island reruns when I was a kid.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Here is one you will need to google.

What was the joke behind the name SS Minnow?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

That one I had to look up.

The Minnow was named in reference to Newton Minow, chairman of the U.S. FCC, who was most famous for describing television as "a vast wasteland".


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> Lots of Gilligan's Island reruns when I was a kid.


I watched lots of reruns when I was a kid, too, but I guess those brain cells are long gone!


----------

